

Inside a better CUDA-based Scrypt miner - to3m
http://da-data.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/inside-better-cuda-based-scrypt-miner.html

======
diab0lic
I was very eagerly awaiting the optimizations mentioned in part 1[0].
Unfortunately the optimizations work primarily on the Kepler architecture
(Geforce 6xx, 7xx, and the GridGPU chips on EC2) and not the older Fermi chips
that are so popular for CUDA/Scientific Computing. All that said those quoting
khash figures still seem to be getting poorer performance than the GTX 580, so
I've got no right to complain.[1]

In any case it is very commendable that someone is making an effort towards
bringing nVidia GPUs performance in line with that experienced by AMD owners.
I'm glad someone with experience in memory usage optimization is looking into
this.

To Dave: If you're reading this then thank you from the collective of nVidia
GPU owners.

[0] [http://da-data.blogspot.ca/2013/12/briefly-profitable-alt-
co...](http://da-data.blogspot.ca/2013/12/briefly-profitable-alt-coin-mining-
on.html)

[1] [http://da-data.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/scrypt-mining-
changes-...](http://da-data.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/scrypt-mining-changes-
incorporated-into.html)

------
to3m
Previous discussion of part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6889027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6889027)

------
intellegacy
Greatly thankful to Christian Buchner, and now Dave, who have helped double my
hashing

